# shellls



## tyourkie66 (Mar 13, 2003)

i have shellls that i brought back from cancun. i was wondering if i washed them off with some water if i could put them into my tank with no harm.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I would use a salt paste on them, Let it sit for a while, And rinse. Should be fine.


----------



## tyourkie66 (Mar 13, 2003)

what is a salt paste?


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Just take a bunch of salt, And add a little water to it to make it a paste. Table salt will do.

Or you could do the same with baking soda.


----------

